# drawLine + Linienstärke



## Guest (8. Sep 2007)

Hi!

Wie kann ich bei:
Graphics.drawLine(...) die Linienstärke einstellen?

ich hab es schon erfolglos mit setFont (immerhin hat Graphics die Methode ja...) und mit dem Malen von mehreren Linien nebeneinander (die Linie die das Programm letztendlich zeichnet ist variabel, drum sah das damit nicht gut aus)
versucht.

gruß


----------



## Beni (8. Sep 2007)

1. das Graphics in ein Graphics2D casten.
2. Die Methode "setStroke" von Graphics2D verwenden, und eine neue Instanz von "BasicStroke" übergeben. Das "Stroke" ist sozusagen der Pinsel, mit dem die Linie gezeichnet wird.


----------



## Guest (8. Sep 2007)

danke


----------

